# Why offset white water paddles?



## mescalimick (Oct 15, 2003)

I've thought the same thing and been tempted to order a zero offset for my next Werner player.


----------



## bradgoet (May 27, 2004)

*Offsets are going away*

It seems that high degree offset paddles are becoming obsolete. Most pro paddlers are using 0 to 10 degree offsets. I think the rest of the paddling community is slow to catch on but will inevitably get there. Everything that has to do with play boating is easier with a small degree offset. Easier on the wrists too. Perhaps a representative from a paddle company could post their opinion?


----------



## Savage Snow (Jun 21, 2004)

You would be surprised how many experienced paddlers don't even know why their paddles are offset.
When you tell them it is because whitewater paddling evolved from flat water paddling, and in flat water, wind is big issue....

...they keep waiting for the rest of the explanation. (There is none.)

Traditions are hard to break, especially when people buy what is presented to them without thinking or asking why.

Zero is the way to go for most whitewater paddlers, and that is not an opinion.
-Dan


----------



## Leland (Jan 25, 2004)

*from the master...*

this is a great read on the subject:

http://www.jimisnyder.com/html/the_feather_rap.html

Leland


----------



## ToddG (Nov 29, 2003)

"_zero is the way to go for most paddlers, and that is not an opinion_" 

Hey guy, that's an "opinion".


----------



## Savage Snow (Jun 21, 2004)

Where's your sense of humor?


----------



## ToddG (Nov 29, 2003)

Oh, sorry. Didn't realize you were going for laughs there. I'm pretty dense ...


----------



## el gordo (Oct 10, 2003)

I started sea kayaking in the late 80's. I remember my first lesson on the 90 degree offset paddle. I was told to "learn how to use it" for the wind. I said, on that calm day in San Diego, "if it's that windy, I should be sailing." Sea kayaking gets very windy. I always hated the offset. I opted for a two piece, so I could be rebellious and set it to zero. Only in extremely, violent wind, and when I am completely exhausted, will I relent and set it to 90. I am still tarnished, among expert sea kayakers, for not priding myself on the offset skill.

Fast forward to first whitewater lesson, I was handed a paddle with a fixed 45 degree offset. Immediately I thought, "why is this paddle offset ... there must be some kind of "expert" whitewater technique that requires it." I hated it. Legacy dies hard, but some may actually like a steep offset.

Bought a new paddle... 12 degrees of freedom! Yahooo!

Disclaimer: I am a hack at both sides of this sport, so apologies to all offended.


----------

